# Engine Clicking in Idle?? Timing Belt Changed Yesterday & Oil Pump?? Ideas?



## buggedout (Aug 19, 2007)

I had my 1991 Nissan Stanza XE's Timing Chain replaced and a new Oil Pump, new plugs, oil change all yesterday, it drove fine last night and today I noticed the engine is making a kinda loud & constant clicking noise in idle. I drove the car maybe 10 miles since the repair since last night but I am very concerned as it has allready costed me quite a bit. I trust my mechanic and he is out of town for a few days & I am supposed to go on a family trip tomorrow but now I don't feel safe doing it! Any ideas? The whole timing set was changed? Could it have loosened up in a day? Is it an oil issue? I checked the oil and it was full. No leakes. No smoke. Just a clicking sound in idle. When I drove it at higher speeds I didn't notice anything as far as the noise getting louder, in fact it seemed to go away. Any ideas or advice would be appreciated. should I tow the car to my mechanic and wait or would I make it there without a major engine melt down. He would have mentioned it if he saw any bent valves etc? Very strange? Help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's hard to tell you what to do without hearing the noise in question. Obviously, the safest thing to do would be to have it towed back; if you have AAA, I would definately say tow it back. Better safe than sorry!

The chain wouldn't "loosen up" in a day...and I can't speak for work that someone else did. One wouldn't see bent valves when doing a timing chain unless they removed the cylinder head for some reason, but they would have noticed poor engine performance when they started it...if it started...due to valve damage. Perhaps they didn't clear out the oil tensioner port...perhaps the lifters are tapping (something not uncommon on these engines)...exhaust head shield tapping? If you can't get your regular shop to look at it, perhaps you may want to get another to look at it and see if it's something simple or something major.


----------



## buggedout (Aug 19, 2007)

I had another "motorhead" friend listen to the noise and he thinks it is a single valve issue maybe out of syc or god forbid bent or perhaps a "burnt rod" issue? I am going to have it towed and not drive it. It drove great and I only drive about 2 miles to get home with the noise started so hopefully it's not a bent valve and something my mechanic can get to without taking the whole head off! Very dissapointing. If it is a bent valve, any ideas on how major a problem and expense this may be? It could be lifters as well? I'll find out but thank god for AAA gold and even though I am over budget on it, after spending $850 on new CV boots, spark plugs, belts, timing chain & oil pump, oil change, I may as well try and stay with it. My last 91 made it to like 200,000 miles and this one only has 98,000 and a good history. Is tapping or valve spacing an easy fix? Thanks for any info. I won't hear from him till monday if I'm lucky. Keeping fingers crossed and trying to realx.


----------



## buggedout (Aug 19, 2007)

Phewwwww! All is good! It was a dirty lifter. He took it apart and cleaned it and it's running like a dream now. Very happy to have it back on the road.


----------

